# redhead rubber boots



## applejuice (Nov 15, 2012)

30 bucks
Seems like a good deal to me
Just passing it along

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-BONE...-Men/product/34690/?cm_sp=FHvstSaleNov2012_HM


----------

